# Touring Germany



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi

We are planning on touring Germany, the Northern part going through Belgium, Holland up to Schleswig Holstein and the Friesan Islands. We have visited other places in Germany but never this area.

We can't leave England until October 3rd should we still get some decent weather? I am not expecting hot just decent or is it a bit late to be going that far North?

Are stellplatz plenty up there and main question is it worth a visit? I have always fancied going up to the Baltic but I am still trying to convince my other half so any help and advice would be appreciated.

DOes Germany have a similar system to France Passion or Italian Greenstop?

Looking forward to any helpful advice.

Lindybell


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have done Germany a few times and rely on stellplatz, you can get a good app on phone


Pro Mobil download that very good


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have just tried the Pro Mobil app and it came up with loads of options


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

hello linybell 

here`s the answer of a native NORTH-German Mhomer 
-northern Germany is worth a visit any time 
-we have plenty Stellplatz` here in Schleswig-Holstein and lower Saxony . Best reference for Information is the Bordatlas. In October you may expect some beautiful days in between the rainy ones . 
-please check my personal Stellplatz reviews in the MHF database ,
almost only North German sites are covered .

if you do have more specific questions , don`t hesitate to contact me
via PM.

my regards
Jan


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking on Camper contact app theres a stellplatz in schlewig and one in guby 

schleswig is Stadhhafen Schleswig 14 eu per night 45 pitches open till end oct. On the side iof the lake

goby open all year
10 pitches
Landgastof Guby
Not on the lakeside abou 2 miles in but just off the A76

Hope this help
Phill


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We visited 2 years ago after visiting the Dusseldorf show and on the way up to Denmark, mainly the Ostsee coast for us before wandering into the Schleswig Holstein region.
Its a very underrated part of Germany and off the main tourist trail, not many Brits seem to visit but theres loads to see and do.
September weather was mixed but mainly sunny, we might have been lucky though.
Try and visit Rugen Island if its not too far east, some lovely beaches and plenty of ww2 interest inc Hitlers massive abandoned beach resort buildings at Prora.
Then just wander west along the Ostsee coast into Schleswig Holstein.
Plön is another nice area S East of Kiel, loads of lakes to explore and some good stellplatze there.
We got up to Flensburg before entering Denmark.

The stellplatze we used are all in the database :wink: 

Would definitely visit again sometime.

Pete


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

Certainly some good advice as usual.

Think we will definitely have a look. Just hope the weather stays dry never too bothered about hot weather as we take the dog with us.

I have had a look around on the internet and hopefully we will get over to Rugen Island we have 5-6 weeks so plenty of time for sightseeing. 

Regards

Lindybell


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

peejay said:


> Plön is another nice area S East of Kiel, loads of lakes to explore and some good stellplatze there.


I think Plön is where Satco lives.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

@ Stanner : right you are 

@ Lindybell : 

I can also recommend 2 Stellplatz on the Rugen island.
1.) BINZ-Prora , Wohnmobil-Oase
2.) Knaus-campsite at Altenkirchen


Jan


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We enjoyed touring along the Northern coast of Germany in May/June 2012 and mostly stayed at stellplatz.

Weather was mixed and the coast can be rather windy 

We have all the places we stayed at on our website :

Northern Germany tour

We came across some interesting places and agree that the stellplatz at Prora on the isle of Rugen was excellent.

Enjoy your travels

Steve


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> 
> We enjoyed touring along the Northern coast of Germany in May/June 2012 and mostly stayed at stellplatz.
> 
> ...


I can't get the link to work.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

neither can I


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

edit the link`s URL , and erase the last part ( beyond the .com)
and then you get access to his HP. look up 2012 ......


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Oooppss
I pasted it in and lost a colon 

Try this

Germany Tour 2012

Steve

We'll soon be adding this year's Tour of France


----------

